# Another Jr Emperor...



## Ligget (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi folks

Straight from my DVR is a Rhodium and 22k Gold Jr. Emperor rollerball, blank is one purchased from Andy (UKpenmaker).














Thanks for looking, comments good or bad welcome!


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 12, 2007)

Heck of a good looking pen Mark. Is the blank a PR???


----------



## Ligget (Oct 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />Heck of a good looking pen Mark. Is the blank a PR???



I think so, it from Ed`s catalog, turns just like acrylic acetate![]


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 12, 2007)

That blank goes nicely with the kit.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 12, 2007)

Very elegant looking pen, Mark.


----------



## rherrell (Oct 12, 2007)

Classy! Good job!


----------



## DKF (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## louisbry (Oct 12, 2007)

Mark, very well done.  The blank really goes well with the pen.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 12, 2007)

That's the first gold emperor that I've ever really liked!  Too often the gold clashes with the pen, but it really accentuates the blank in this case - good choices all around!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 12, 2007)

A very nice combination....it really does grab my eye, super job![8D]


----------



## potter (Oct 12, 2007)

wonderful and exclusive pen!


----------



## LanceD (Oct 12, 2007)

Vert nice.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice combo Mark, did you paint the tubes[?], i have found that this material doesn't really need it.[]
I am really liking the high-end kits now with only a very plain material, be it wood or man-made.


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 12, 2007)

Really nice combination.[]


----------



## fernhills (Oct 12, 2007)

Marc,, Just beutiful,,Like above,the blank goes with hardware just right,don`t have the guts yet to try a costly kit..Carl


----------



## Dave_M (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow,
One of the best Jr. Emperors I've seen.  That blank really sets off the look of the kit.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey, I agree with every one too. It looks great. That would also make a stunning 'Wedding Pen'

Do me a favour please Mark? Please e-mail me a pic of a Jr next to a full size one. Both in the same pic so I can compare[] I've got a full size one and can't decide if I should get a smaller one.

( I'm glad I didn't ask that the other way round!!!!![:I])


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 12, 2007)

That pen speaks elegance!!! A perfect match of hardware and blank.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 12, 2007)

The pen is superb. Top notch.


----------



## loglugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice pen.  
Bob


----------



## Ligget (Oct 13, 2007)

Andy - I always paint tubes that are going into any acrylic, better safe than sorry![]
Steve - Ok I`ll bite, I don`t have a big one![:I] Big enough to fill a pram though![^]

I don`t have an Emperor to put next to the Jr, I only bought Jr Emp kits.
Maybe someone else could take a side by side picture for you, ask the forum![]

Thanks everyone for your kind comments![^]


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />Steve - Ok I`ll bite, I don`t have a big one![:I] Big enough to fill a pram though![^]


Someone just has to lower the tone of the conversation don't they.[][]
Mark another top notch pen matey, well done indeed.[]


----------



## Ligget (Oct 14, 2007)

LOL! []


----------



## drayman (Oct 14, 2007)

yes i agree, top notch indeed. superb, well done mark [][][] regards colin.


----------



## kkwall (Oct 16, 2007)

Well Mark, exceptional work as always.[][8D][]


----------



## Rod (Nov 20, 2007)

Absolutely stunning, great job!


----------



## alxe24 (Nov 21, 2007)

You find a match made in eaven. Pen and blank are meant for eachother


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 21, 2007)

Stunning Pen mark


----------



## DKF (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice and congrats on making the Homepage!


----------



## louisbry (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful pen.  Congrats.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks guys, it really is appreciated![^]


----------



## johncrane (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful pen Mark! and Congrats with the front page.[][][]


----------



## pentex (Nov 21, 2007)

Mark, great pen. I sent you a PM regarding the blank you used. Thanks.


----------



## TAFFJ (Nov 22, 2007)

Mark 
It's never to late to pass a comment on something so beautiful. It's a Cracker!![][][]


----------



## Pompeyite (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Mark,
Congrats on making the front page,[]
Well deserved matey.[]
That pen is awesome.[8D]


----------



## Ligget (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks guys, I owe it all to the IAP forum![]


----------



## fernhills (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh,yes yes , i wanted to tell you that last week already,congrats on front page,super.. Carl


----------

